# Has GNOME finally killed off KDE in the Ubuntu interface wars?



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

Things are not looking good for KDE, following the news that KDE will not be getting long term support (LTS) whereas GNOME will according to Canonical. The Hardy Heron will be assured of LTS status it seems, making Ubuntu 8.04 the second version of this Linux distro to get the Canonical commercial blessing. 

The decision would appear to be a simple commercial one, after all GNOME is far and away the most popular when it comes to downloads. Mark Shuttleworth, Canonical CEO, reckons it accounts for around 65% of all Ubuntu downloads. So where does this leave the other 35% who are loyal to KDE?

The leader of the Ubuntu Desktop team at Canonical, Scott James Remnant, has admitted that KDE 4 will not be stable enough to support for the term of the release. Posting to the ubuntu.com mailing list, Remnant states “I've not seen anybody who believes that this would be the case; a long-term supported release would have to be based on the stable KDE 3.5 series.” He goes on to admit that Kubuntu 8.04 comes at what is described as being a “difficult time” in the KDE release cycle, citing the arrival so soon after a major release of the platform to substantiate the claim. The support issue becomes even cloudier when the question of whether a bug in KDE 3.5 will receive upstream support as far ahead as March 2011. Remnant suggests that in order for Canonical to make such a commercial commitment for KDE 3.5 then KDE 4 would have to remain unsuitable for support. “Given the attention being paid to KDE 4” Remnant argues “it is difficult to believe that this will not be the preferred release in three years time.” The posting also goes on to explain that Kubuntu 8.04 will be considered suitable for commercial support, as an LTS, when and only when the packages it contains are deemed to be stable and maintained for at least a three year period.

Is this really such a bad thing? I would venture to argue not, although I appreciate it leaves me at the mercy of the KDE fanboys, but bear with me. During this period of LTS flux, perhaps it might mean that people can focus on getting a single interface that works well and compete in the hearts and minds of the great unwashed with Windows and Mac, instead of driving a chuffing great wedge between two competing interfaces. The general public does not need additional reasons to be confused about Linux, it needs additional reason to buy into the OS. A single interface for Ubuntu could be a great place to start…


_ -   Davey Winder, staff writer  aka *happygeek*

*www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1920.html

_Gnome being popular and default in Ubuntu and major distros will help ease the new linux movers.atleast they can see a uncluttered Interface which is clean and simple 
But,NO,I am not against Kde,me too waiting to see what Kde4 when released will have to offer 
and if kubuntu is suppose be dead,then,*there are sidux,simply mepis -all are pro-kde distros directly from debian repos!
* 
edit:found a good article:
December 28, 2007 9:56 AM PST
*Upgrade timing demotes KDE variant of Ubuntu Linux*

              Posted by          Stephen Shankland                                                                                 

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20071228/kubuntu_logo.png
  There are two dominant software projects that provide Linux with a graphical user interface, but only one of them will get long-term support in Ubuntu's next version of the open-source operating system. 
    GNOME, the default user interface for Ubuntu, will receive the support, but KDE won't. The reason, according to Canonical, which sponsors Ubuntu and is trying to make a business of selling the support contracts, is simply that KDE is at an awkward transitional period between two versions, the old-line 3.5 and the imminent and significantly different 4.0. 
 Developer interest is focused on KDE 4.0, but it's not mature enough yet to use in the next KDE-based variation of Ubuntu, called Kubuntu, Scott James Remnant, leader of the Ubuntu Desktop team, said in an explanation to a Kubuntu mailing list. But most Kubuntu developers adding features "upstream" of today's products are focused on KDE 4.0, meaning that it's risky to release a long-term support version based on 3.5. 


 "Given the attention being paid to KDE 4, it is difficult to believe that this will not be the preferred release in three years' time," Remnant said. "The KDE upstream position appears clear: KDE 4 is the focus of developer attention; KDE 3.5 will be supported as long as KDE 4 isn't suitable for support." 
 Even though I'm among those who prefer KDE overall, I think Canonical's decision is sensible under the circumstances. And maybe, if we're lucky, this choice will be one small step toward moving beyond the problem that there have to be different Ubuntu flavors with different user interfaces in the first place. But more on that later. 
  Ubuntu 8.04, aka "Hardy Heron" and due in April 2008, will become the second version of Ubuntu Linux to receive Canonical's long-term support (LTS) designation. Most Ubuntu versions are supported for 18 months, but LTS products are supported for three years for desktop machines and five years for servers. 

*GNOME-based Ubuntu more popular*
GNOME is dominant among Ubuntu users, accounting for about two-thirds of Ubuntu downloads, according to Canonical Chief Executive Mark Shuttleworth. 



The remaining third using KDE are a sizable minority, though, and Shuttleworth has taken pains to reassure them that KDE is a priority. Notably, in 2006, Shuttleworth became the first KDE "patron". He's since been joined by four other patron-level KDE sponsors. 




read full:
*www.news.com/underexposed/8301-13580_3-9838094-39.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

now we will have flamewars on their forum .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

I love KDE vs Gnome flame wars:

Let me start: I love Gnome! Xfce is next! KDE Insults QT4!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehe!no flame wars!this is just that kde3.5 cannot be included in kubuntu hardy as it will became obsolete in few months!while all devels and kde boys are looking for kde4.but kde4 is still in beta,hence cannonical,cannot give support for a beta product until it is released stable.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

I guess its a case of bad timing. KDE4 should've been released by now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

They can also release Kubuntu Hardy a few months later.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^ That would be against their tradition.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ That would be against their tradition.


Traditions are ment to be broken
Besides, they can even make it 8.06, like 6.06
Gutsy is good enuf for now...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Traditions are ment to be broken


Dude... you haf a lot of boiling blood in you!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Why PCLinuxOS went the Gnome way

*nixedblog.thenixedreport.com/?p=139

I can only hope things fall in place (more like will be made to) being a Gnome user, but still wish KDE all the best.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:


> Dude... you haf a lot of boiling blood in you!!!


I am an atheist from an ultra-traditional hindu family, so yes.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

@Hitboxx:Kdeboys are saying that Gnome based Pclinos is unofficial not gonna get any updates and all ...!once u go kde,there will be no looking back.thats what eyecandy can do for u.only sensible users will like the simplicity  of Gnome.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 30, 2007)

@praka: Yes, fools if you ask me, I'm fed up of these petty quarrels, they will dig up their own graves., sad :\


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

_offtopic:_


MetalheadGautham said:


> I am an atheist from an ultra-traditional hindu family, so yes.


seems like next kamal hasan  (he too said the same!)


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

lol, finally we are having movie stars in our forum, , damn i thought i was the only movie star here (read , your fav star here )


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2007)

praka123 said:


> @Hitboxx:Kdeboys are saying that Gnome based Pclinos is unofficial not gonna get any updates and all ...!once u go kde,there will be no looking back.thats what eyecandy can do for u.only sensible users will like the simplicity  of Gnome.



That's so person-dependant. I find gnome not to be simple at all. I find fluxbox way more simple than GNOME, in fact I find KDE way much simpler than GNOME.


----------



## Sykora (Dec 30, 2007)

It looks like it is just a case of bad timing. I believe KDE4 should have released quite a while ago. 

Personally, I prefer KDE over gnome, because I think it looks better and is more configurable. On the flipside, it's way more complicated than Gnome.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

Gnome looks plain by default compared to KDE only because of the fact that Plastik is a better looking default theme and because Kaffine is better than Totem. But if you customise/tweak Gnome a little bit, it can do wonders. Look at infra's Mac4Lin for instance.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

also i prefer gtk+ application just that those apps will serve fine for most WM's including XFCE et al skipping kde which is standing alone with its qt libs(i have limited knowledge reg superiority of gtk2+ vs qt4).
in a nutshell gtk2+ apps serves whole Linux community,while i am having my Debian and Ubuntu completely free of qtlibs(yeah!).but ofcourse i tried opera-static for browsing sometime.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

But if you ask me, Qt helps an interface developer more than GTK. Many things which I need to code for GNOME can be achieved in KDE with just a few clicks.

KDE is surely heavier than GNOME, though.


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 30, 2007)

> "This 'users are idiots, and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do."
> _- Linus Torvalds on GNOME_


*www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8745257437.html


[personal opinion]
I like KDE. Always liked it better than GNOME.
Tried out KDE4. Its buggy right now, but damn, its sexxxy.
[/[personal opinion]


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

^ a mod trolling here  
Linus has his own opin.he is biased towards kde which we all know also he is anti-rms too!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 30, 2007)

I like KDE a little over GNOME. BTW, KDE 4 has been in RC2 since December 11, 07.  They have posted screenshots on their site, looks good. They are saying that the codebase is feature complete and just a bit of testing is what they are looking at.


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:


> ^ a mod trolling here
> Linus has his own opin.he is biased towards kde which we all know also he is anti-rms too!



Mods are human beings too dude. 
Well, I quoted what Linus said. And I just expressed my personal opinion. That's not trolling AFAIK.


PS:
[personal opinion]
But I sometimes do think RMS is nutz. Its hard for normal human beings to choose a lifestyle that he follows. (I personally think mobile phones are damn useful).
[/personal opinion]

RMS also has his own damn opinions doesn't he?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

offtopic:are u a new  mod here?am seeing u first time  welcome to moderation and hidden moderation is a good idea 
reg topic:
as for me FOSS and what RMS is showing is future proof(eg;GPL3) while Linus is more into eliteness and anti-rms  no wonder he is trolling with Gnome.
and I respect RMS and thanking him for convincing our(kerala) state CM to implement Linux(debian derivative called it@school) in schools and showing M$ the open doors.  RMS is a genius!Linus is human   that is  a big difference!yes,thx to Linus for the wonderful kernel called Linux and thanks and reverence to Richard M Stallman for his gcc compiler and ethical fights he has spawn for the common users.all hail RMS 
reg Gnome vs kde,
think is majority of US and Asian users are happy with Gnome rather than kde.only in EU that kde is popular!(no sources!).

Gnome and gtk2+ FTW! any time.any kde app means 150+ MBs of download!who cares?only kde boys may be


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 31, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> offtopic:are u a new  mod here?am seeing u first time  welcome to moderation and hidden moderation is a good idea


No re... I'm an oldie here (not by age or maturity though). I just can't find a lot a free time to come here often (what with engg studies and other stuff) Right now, my exams are over, so i'm here.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> reg topic:
> as for me FOSS and what RMS is showing is future proof(eg;GPL3) while Linus is more into eliteness and anti-rms  no wonder he is trolling with Gnome.
> and I respect RMS and thanking him for convincing our(kerala) state CM to implement Linux(debian derivative called it@school) in schools and showing M$ the open doors.  RMS is a genius!Linus is human   that is  a big difference!yes,thx to Linus for the wonderful kernel called Linux and thanks and reverence to Richard M Stallman for his gcc compiler and ethical fights he has spawn for the common users.all hail RMS
> reg Gnome vs kde,


Aah well, good for Kerala (I see all those stuff in mallu news anyway). 
But I prefer being a human. (Obviously, I'm no genius) 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> think is majority of US and Asian users are happy with Gnome rather than kde.only in EU that kde is popular!(no sources!).
> 
> Gnome and gtk2+ FTW! any time.any kde app means 150+ MBs of download!who cares?only kde boys may be



To each his own! That's all I'll say.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 31, 2007)

For me , Donno why but KDE gives Yuck feeling of Windows....... GNOME Rules...


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the act that Kerala adopted Linux is partially a scam as well. Congress basically supported Microsoft and now the other does just exactly the opposite. Which makes me wonder if they will switch again when the next party comes in to rule.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

exx_2000 said:


> I think the act that Kerala adopted Linux is partially a scam as well. Congress basically supported Microsoft and now the other does just exactly the opposite. Which makes me wonder if they will switch again when the next party comes in to rule.


Dude, kerala is ruled by communists. they will naturally favour something which they "think" is similar to their ideologies, although we know its much diferent.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

Congress is more corrupt than communists in kerala!!!!I hope those political leaders(err...idiots?) dont disturb the growth of FOSS&Linux


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 31, 2007)

KDE is much more configurable and organized than GNOME,hopes it will live on.........
Gnome neither gives the lightness of xfce nor the power of KDE.





praka123 said:


> Congress is more corrupt than communists in kerala!!!!I hope those political leaders(err...idiots?) dont disturb the growth of FOSS&Linux


yeah,but communist due to dump decision[not abt choosing linux] and practices becomes more dangerous than congress.They simply dont know how to rule.



sreevirus said:


> This 'users are idiots, and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, *because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do*."
> - Linus Torvalds on GNOME


wow!!!, wt exactly i feel when using a gnome desktop.(cheers Linus Torvalds )


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 1, 2008)

> Dude, kerala is ruled by communists. they will naturally favour something which they "think" is similar to their ideologies, although we know its much diferent.



You think that they favor something cause it is similar to their ideologies??? Excuse me but are you from Kerala? If so do you read the newspaper? The only thing the Communists favor in Kerala are making sure they either plant a thorn in Congresses plan or something for self promotion. And no Congress isn't any different. Also FYI by the level of IT education any minister or his staff probably have they wouldn't know the difference.  



> Congress is more corrupt than communists in kerala!!!!I hope those political leaders(err...idiots?) dont disturb the growth of FOSS&Linux



Ill agree to a certain extent with this. However there was much more development in the years of Congress then what VS is doing today. Personally I don't care who rles as long as something is done to benefit the state.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

me too . . i dont care whos ruling as long as they do something to our state .


----------



## vaithy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,
with seven distro in the laptop of mine ,three of them gnome and three of them kde one is Xfce I don't feel any bias to particular DE... when I was introduced to Linux my whole desktop consists of kde only distros, now after experimenting with Ubuntu and mint , Gnome is equal worthy.. i have my respect to RMS as well as Linus dorwald but it does n't affect my own judgement..RMS built the body of the car and other developers give accessaries but when Linus fitted with his engine, the car start it journey, now each of them claim that the car should be their...Some time greatMan behave like child..what about their followers..?

Vaithy


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

@vaidy:their Kde review came.I have posted in OSS section:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77164


----------

